# MK1 TT GTECHNIQ EXO



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Prior to this Mk1 TT in dolomite grey having a minor detail and protection in the not so distant future, I thought I'd experiment with a thorough clean, decontamination, IPA wipedown and an application of Gtechniq EXO which is extremely hydrophobic at the weekend. This is VERY time consuming to apply as you need to check each panel with decent lighting to ensure all product has been removed form the paintwork.

Bear in mind that this is maintained by myself and is a daily driver (not mine) with over 100k on the clock - looks pretty damn sharp and is extremely wet looking in person, basically a mirror going down the road. The EXO application should last up to a year or so with proper after care. When I machine polish the TT down line (as I do once a year) the paintwork will be getting 2 or 3 coats so should repel the elements even more so than the single coat. I have 3 coats of this on my daily 451 Smart and cleaning that (crystal white) is an absolute breeze now.

Here's a few pictures.

Rear quarter.


Roof.


Bonnet.


Drivers side.


Ready for a road trip!


----------



## Danny732 (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks fantastic, really nice job!


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice!!!! 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks more like a trailer queen than a 100k miler...cracking job.

Any suggestions on bringing out the best on Audis panther black crystal ?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

It's all down to prep before sealing the paintwork. So refinement via machine after correction really brings out all the colour, gloss and reflections.


----------



## peachy2501 (May 12, 2015)

Looks fantastic. Great job done


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks!


----------

